# Who has followed Isbella Wentz's Hashimoto's Protocol?



## danadear (Mar 12, 2016)

What was your experience?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I've never heard of it. What is it?*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ssMarilyn said:


> *I've never heard of it. What is it?*


Do you have Google? She's all over a Google search.

She's a bit commercial for me but anyone trying to improve diet usually is on the right track


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> Do you have Google? She's all over a Google search.
> 
> She's a bit commercial for me but anyone trying to improve diet usually is on the right track


I have since purchased her books. They are wonderful! She helped me immensely with my stomach issues! I just wish someone, somewhere.. had a clue as to why I suffer from occasional SAD since I started the Armour and then Westhroid treatment. I hate it!


----------

